# 1936 BSA golden vase



## manuelvilla (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello all mates here..

Im working in my newest English project its a BSA bicycle from 1936 in original condition just need some wax some oil and starting assembly it..

I will have good weekend and hope you too guys

VIVA LA BICICLETA


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 6, 2021)

Very cool how many speeds   4 ,  6  ?
Neat looking stem and bars .
Going to be a beauty when you are done


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 10, 2021)

Advances


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 10, 2021)

_That front fender is wicked 3speed by the looks of it and those handlebars .
Looks like its just waiting for the Brooks saddle and some cables and you are racing down the path ._


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 10, 2021)

bleedingfingers said:


> _That front fender is wicked 3speed by the looks of it and those handlebars .
> Looks like its just waiting for the Brooks saddle and some cables and you are racing down the path ._



I have some saddles to choose and maybe i will use brooks b17 imperial and Im looking for grips also i have some light can use on it

Thanks for yours coments mate

About front fender you right

VIVA LA BICICLETA


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 11, 2021)

A light like this one  it is slightly modified with a Sturmey Archer magnifier lens and an Led bulb works really good .

So many seats to choose from good luck .


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 13, 2021)

Almost done mates


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 13, 2021)

bleedingfingers said:


> A light like this one  it is slightly modified with a Sturmey Archer magnifier lens and an Led bulb works really good .
> 
> So many seats to choose from good luck .
> 
> View attachment 1389653



I have some lamps that i will check which one looks better on the bike


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 13, 2021)

Holy that's an awesome light collection and good score on those grips perfect .


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 13, 2021)

Have some stuff i Will use..

Bike is getting better

Actually is the second BSA golden vase i have


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 13, 2021)

Some English bikes include BSA


----------



## 1motime (Apr 13, 2021)

Very nice collection.  You know what you like!


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 13, 2021)

Also have some american bikes..

Sick for bikes


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 14, 2021)

Here's a couple of images you might like.
The 1936 catalogue cover.....




...and the relevant page showing your model, and the original spec......




(Images from V-CC library).


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 14, 2021)

Almost almoooost done .

Just few adjustments and ready to ride and enjoy


----------



## 1motime (Apr 14, 2021)

manuelvilla said:


> Almost almoooost done .
> 
> Just few adjustments and ready to ride and enjoy
> 
> ...



Very sporty machine!  Nice job!


----------

